# rescued--2 pups in Newton County ac



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm guessing these two are the pups you are referring to: 

PP4 – In Date: 8/19 – Retriever X – 3mo? - Light Yellow/White – Male – Stray 










PP4 – In Date: 8/19 – Retriever X – 3mo? - Light Yellow/White – Male – Stray 









Shelter Contact Information:

Newton County Animal Control 
210 Lower River Road 
Covington, GA 30016 
770-786-9514

Please note that Newton does not have a PetFinder page. Their only exposure is through the posting on the PetFinder Urgents Forum by Pennysmom. She does not live in Covington and cannot help with pulling.

Luna - have you contacted the GA rescues?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor babies, they look so skinny.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh they are precious!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Are they in a high kill shelter? I have to believe that these pups are going to get pulled/adopted.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know what Newton's kill rate is - but what I do know is that they are a small rural shelter without much exposure. Based on that, I suspect their kill rate is fairly high. I understand that things have improved since Pennysmom started taking the pictures and posting them on the PetFinder Forums. There is now some networking for the Newton pets. My contact in GA has sent these two to someone that she thinks might be interested. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*just emld*

I JUST EMLD. Golden Ret. Rescue of Atlanta, Adopt a Golden Atlanta and Atlanta Dog Squad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Help!*

Help!!

I got this reply from Gail (newsweeq) on these two pups:

If someone can help with pull, or let us know what to do, 11th Hour rescue in NJ will take them.

Gail
[email protected]


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

will the shelter transport if they get pulled?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*jAX'S MOM*

Jax's Mom

No the shelter never does transport. That will have to be arranged by the rescue or other helpers.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I just emailed Terry (jealous1) to find out where Covington GA is.
If it is near the Atlanta area I know some Lab board members that can pull.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

thats what i meant sorry will 11th hour transport?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

covington is 45 minutes from atlanta


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*thank you all*

thank you all.

I went and visited Saving Georgia Dogs and found the number of a Freddie Ellis that can pull from there. I emld the info to Gail Lustig and she in turn will call or send it to 11th hour in New Jersey.



http://www.network54.com/Forum/465103/message/1258073749/Contacts+at+Newton+Co+-+Covington-


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I hope this all works out!!!!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh boy....if these little ones end up in NJ (right next door to me), I may have to talk to hubby  They are too precious!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Waiting*

Waiting to hear back from Spartan's Mom and from Gail Lustig.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Karen - I don't know anything more than what I posted initially - I will check with the person who told me that had contacted someone about the pups. I sent you a PM too - I think!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom & Jax's Mom*

Spartan Mom & Jax's Mom:

I'll be offline until about 3 pm Chicago time.

*Golden Ret. Rescue of Atlanta just emld me and said they are on it.* I emld. back to ask if this means they are taking them for sure, and she said that is their plan. I will email Gail Lustig, [email protected] and let her know.
until we have a definite.

GOD bless Golden Ret. Rescue of Atlanta and these two pups!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

I emld. Gail, [email protected] that Golden Ret. Rescue of Atlanta will save these pups, per Kim Goforth of GRRA's email.

Thanks to all of you who tried so hard for these babies!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Terrific news!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kim*

Kim from GRRA emld. me and said that Golden Ret. Rescue of Atlanta is picking up these two darlings at 2:30 tomorrow!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

YAY!! Thanks for the update Karen!


----------

